
The Riemann Hypothesis (Part 2) - mathgenius
https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2019/09/the_riemann_hypothesis_part_2.html
======
mathgenius
You can head over to cocalc.com, fire up a sage worksheet, and stick this in:

    
    
        for n in range(1, 13):
            field = GF(2^n)
            count = 0
            for x in field:
              for y in field:
                if y^2+y == x^3+x:
                    count += 1
            print n, 2^n, count
        

if you want to play around with some of these numbers.

------
graedus
Discussion of Part 1:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20912380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20912380)

------
djmips
I love reading John Baez, he makes me feel like I can almost understand this
stuff.

------
mitchus
If you're interested in a lengthier intro to the Riemann Hypothesis, I highly
recommend the book "The Millenium Problems" by Keith Devlin.

~~~
black6
_Prime Obsession_ by John Derbyshire is another in-depth look. Part biography,
part history, part math.

~~~
SPBesui
Excellent read. I also liked his history of algebra: _Unknown Quantity_
([https://www.amazon.com/Quantity-Real-Imaginary-History-
Algeb...](https://www.amazon.com/Quantity-Real-Imaginary-History-
Algebra/dp/0452288533)).

